# Mini VGA > HDMI



## valentin_caen (11 Juin 2006)

Bonjour, 

existe t'il des adaptaeurs, ou cables permetant de conecter un iBook G4 sur un LCD ou Plasma en HDMI ? 

Merci


----------



## nosousyman (14 Juin 2006)

il te sufit d'acheter un adaptateur DVI-HDMI (45 euro les 3 metre à la fnac:
http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.a...ID=110AAB658-9421-619E-3BC5-6CD30CEAB8DC&Fr=0
mais, il y a peut être mins cher)
et de le relier à ton cable miniDVI-DVI fourni avec ton iBook. c'est ce que j'ai fait avec mon PowerBook, et ça marche au top.


----------

